# What Can I Do To Maintain/Improve My Window Trim?



## Canavar (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I just went out to the car and spotted this going on with the trim around the windows:



Also, is there something I should be doing for the chrome trim around the windows? Also the roof rails.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

For the window trim get to a superstore and get those multi purpose magic sponges. Wet it and rub them over with those then apply a rubber sealant to them. Chrome trim (if audi) I've always found no matter what do to protct them they always go back the way they were. Only way I could remove water spots, if that's what your referring to, is to machine them and then apply a wax / sealant!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

If it's a Audi I think the chrome trim has a plastic coating on it as mine has done the same on random bits over the car. Not sure you can do much about them tbh.


----------



## Canavar (Jan 1, 2015)

moono16v said:


> For the window trim get to a superstore and get those multi purpose magic sponges. Wet it and rub them over with those then apply a rubber sealant to them. Chrome trim (if audi) I've always found no matter what do to protct them they always go back the way they were. Only way I could remove water spots, if that's what your referring to, is to machine them and then apply a wax / sealant!


Do you mean these? 




If so I have one lol. Any particular rubber sealant? Preferably one from half ores as it's not far from me so I can get it really quickly.

Sorry guys, should've specified . It's a 2009 Merc C Class

The Chrome I just want to keep shiny lol. And protected from any further damage/wear.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

For your chrome try Menzerna polishing cream from CYC, also try Kleers metal polish, it cleans and protects both are safe to use on your chrome(plastic materials). As for your seal's clean using APC(all purpose cleaner) 10-1 dilution with a M/F towel then apply Swisswax seal feed, that's very good but expensive. (Carpro pearl is good).


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The rubber trims get a build up of dirt and grease and old trim coatings. If you use an All Purpose Cleaner ( household ones will be fine so long as they are marked "All Purpose" ) to get it really clean then apply a trim or rubber sealant they should look like new again for quite a while.

Don't just put fresh trim sealant over the top without cleaning them first, as they will just go blotchy again quite quickly.

From Halfords, you can use (sparingly) AutoGlym Bumper and Trim Gel

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cl...g-products/autoglym-bumper-and-trim-gel-325ml

Just use a tiny amount and work it in slowly with a little pressure.


----------



## Canavar (Jan 1, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> The rubber trims get a build up of dirt and grease and old trim coatings. If you use an All Purpose Cleaner ( household ones will be fine so long as they are marked "All Purpose" ) to get it really clean then apply a trim or rubber sealant they should look like new again for quite a while.
> 
> Don't just put fresh trim sealant over the top without cleaning them first, as they will just go blotchy again quite quickly.
> 
> ...


Really? I have Flash Apc (cotton fresh lol) and a mr muscle on in the kitchen. Are they really ok to use ?? It's certainly cheaper then the car ones if it is!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes they are fine, used at the recommended dilutions off the label.

What I do is cut a small cube out of an old sponge ( or a magic sponge as other posters have said ) then open the car door, wind the windows down and put a tiny drop of apc on the sponge and carefully press hard and run it all round the trim till its clean.

You will be amazed how black and manky the sponge goes - it might need rinsing a few times.

you will be left with grey looking - but clean - trim, which can then be treated with a rubber trim dressing.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Good clean then use Swissvax seal feed it's expensive but a bottle will do every car u'll ever buy so it'll never need replacing


----------



## Canavar (Jan 1, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> Yes they are fine, used at the recommended dilutions off the label.
> 
> What I do is cut a small cube out of an old sponge ( or a magic sponge as other posters have said ) then open the car door, wind the windows down and put a tiny drop of apc on the sponge and carefully press hard and run it all round the trim till its clean.
> 
> ...


Ok cool. It says 2 caps to 5lt on the bottle. Excuse the poor maths but how do I make that in to a spray bottle using smaller amounts of it and water? I'm thinking 1/4 a cap to about 750mls??

Bigmac3161. Thanks for the recommendation but £40 whether it lasts forever or not seems way over priced for what I need it for! How long does a coat last? Wolf chemicals nano trim sealant lasts for 2 months and that's half the price from what I can see


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Gummi pfleger about £8 is good on rubber trim.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah, 1/4 cap sounds about right to me, based on those figures.

The Swissvax stuff is very good and has a great reputation, but any sort of trim sealant will have a variable life depending on how often you wash the car and how strong a shampoo you use.

The AG Bumper and Trim gel that I mentioned, for instance, can last several months in summer when the car gets only light washing and less often, but can be gone quite quickly in winter when I am hitting the car with stronger cleaners and more often.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Gummi pfleger about £8 is good on rubber trim.


This is for interior rubber seals not for exterior use I'm afraid.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Canavar said:


> Ok cool. It says 2 caps to 5lt on the bottle. Excuse the poor maths but how do I make that in to a spray bottle using smaller amounts of it and water? I'm thinking 1/4 a cap to about 750mls??
> 
> Bigmac3161. Thanks for the recommendation but £40 whether it lasts forever or not seems way over priced for what I need it for! How long does a coat last? Wolf chemicals nano trim sealant lasts for 2 months and that's half the price from what I can see


Well used twice a year so twice the price but lasts 3 times longer now I'm crap at maths so get ur calculator out


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

*Castrol Silicon Spray is a general purpose silicon lube for protecting and renovating plastics and rubber.*

Features
_UV protection against discolouration
Refreshes dull/matt surfaces_
Refreshes and preserves plastic and rubber


----------

